# So whats your tegus name?



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

just wondering how many tegus do you have and what are there names?


----------



## reptastic (May 8, 2011)

I had 6, 4 of which passed away now i just have 2 they were Nero, Achilles, pyro and gozar, now i have just storm and Rayne ....hoping to get 2 more this summer


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I had 6, 4 of which passed away now i just have 2 they were Nero, Achilles, pyro and gozar, now i have just storm and Rayne ....hoping to get 2 more this summer



Pretty cool names


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

I have 3, the first one I got has had his name changed a few times. I think his current name will stick, Guru. I named him after a hip hop artist/music producer. The smaller male is Gary, someone suggested it to me I'm not sure who it was though lol, I think it was someone subscribed to my youtube channel.
The female I have doesn't really have a name, I've called her a few different things but nothing seems to stick. :[


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 8, 2011)

_Here's another thread,..._
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=254&highlight=names

_but Korben Dallas it is._


----------



## montana (May 8, 2011)

I named mine Darwin ..


----------



## Toby_H (May 8, 2011)

^^^^^Meet Delilah

I didn't know if it was a male or female, so I assumed female knowing that my Girlfriend would warm up to a female animal more than she would a male. To further their bond I let my girlfriend name "her" and she picked Delilah. 

A year or two later Delilah proved to be a boy. But we still call him "she" and kept the name Delilah. It bothered me at first, but Delilah is all man so he doesn't mind.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

My red male is bogart


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> ^^^^^Meet Delilah
> 
> I didn't know if it was a male or female, so I assumed female knowing that my Girlfriend would warm up to a female animal more than she would a male. To further their bond I let my girlfriend name "her" and she picked Delilah.
> 
> A year or two later Delilah proved to be a boy. But we still call him "she" and kept the name Delilah. It bothered me at first, but Delilah is all man so he doesn't mind.



lol nice manliest Delilah out there


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 8, 2011)

My female Red Tegu's name is Lucy.


----------



## Jefroka (May 8, 2011)

My 09 Varnyard male is Beauregard.


...Jefroka


----------



## chelvis (May 8, 2011)

My 5 year old is named Bosco, named after a friends childhood dog. My little tegu for awhile i thought was a female so i just called her little girl, than I named her Aspen. Apsen was the name of one of the wolves i took care of and she was fiesty even at 16. Then Aspen (the tegu) turned out to be a boy so he got a name change once again and is now named Rio.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 8, 2011)

I dont have mine yet but my new giant will be named Spartacus =)


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

All great names I'm gonna name mine Drako


----------



## james.w (May 8, 2011)

I recently sold my red, so I just have an All American now, but I don't name my reptiles.


----------



## fwideman (May 9, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I have 3, the first one I got has had his name changed a few times. I think his current name will stick, Guru. I named him after a hip hop artist/music producer. The smaller male is Gary, someone suggested it to me I'm not sure who it was though lol, I think it was someone subscribed to my youtube channel.
> The female I have doesn't really have a name, I've called her a few different things but nothing seems to stick. :[



My male fat-tail's name is Gary!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 9, 2011)

fwideman said:


> My male fat-tail's name is Gary!



Its a good name! I've been trying to find "different" names and over thinking a lot of names but Gary is simple and somehow fits perfectly!


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

B/W female Kreacher
B/W female Blizzard
Red male Charlie (we're going to candy mountain!)
hybrid juvenile Hook
Colombian female Oreo
Colombian male Chester


----------



## chelvis (May 9, 2011)

lol Charlie, lets just hope no one steals his kidney, lol


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

I reserved two males from Bobby's 2011. An Extreme giant and All American  the extreme will be named Sobek and The American will be named Amun-Ra (Amun for short)  CANT WAIT FOR MY LITTLE BABY BOYS TO GET HERE!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 9, 2011)

is sobek a mythology related name as well? im not sure mythology is the right word, hopefully you know what i mean lol


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

Yes Sobek is an Egyptian God (with the head of a crocodile) (so is Amun-Ra just in case if you weren't sure who that was. He has a variety of spelling to his name but i chose this one because to me it just sounded pleasing to the ear  )

Picture links:
Humanoid form: http://www.kenseamedia.com/egyptian_gods/images/sobek.jpg
Animal form: http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/gods/explore/images/stsob.jpg

The link here will bring you to more info on him  
http://www.ancientegyptonline.co.uk/sobek.html


----------



## Rhetoric (May 9, 2011)

thats awesome! ill check 'em out. are you interested in other cultures or is it mostly egyptian?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

I'm interested in many cultures  just about anything that has to do with culture makes me eager to learn more and more about them


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 9, 2011)

My Male Extreme giant name is Midgard
My black Nose female is Mylnor
and my other male normal black and white is Murphy.. After Murphys law he came to me with really bad MBD


----------



## Bobby1220 (May 9, 2011)

Ive got my female red- pandora 
and hopefully a baby male b/w or chacoan - crixus =)


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

chelvis said:


> lol Charlie, lets just hope no one steals his kidney, lol



And when the the girls are around we make little voices, "Oh no, it's you two again. Why is it something bad always happens when you two are around?" "Charlie, it's a magical leoplurodon." ahahahahha


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

Hey Laura how is little hook doing, Havnt seen any recent pics of him on either forum lol


----------



## Orion (May 9, 2011)

I have 3 Tegus....

Tiny- Got as a hatchling and only weighed half an ounce and was only 10 inches long.
Bob- Named after Bobby Hill 
Yoshi-She came to me with that name


----------



## chelvis (May 9, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> chelvis said:
> 
> 
> > lol Charlie, lets just hope no one steals his kidney, lol
> ...


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but Hook is doing well. He/she is in that annoying stage where they want to eat all the time and attack your fingers and toes.  I'm really bad about pictures, but I'll get some this week.


----------



## stef (May 14, 2011)

my male is "Capone" and my female is "Teresina" 

Teresina is the mother of Al Capone so....


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

stef said:


> my male is "Capone" and my female is "Teresina"
> 
> Teresina is the mother of Al Capone so....



Very cool!


----------



## stef (May 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Orionrey (Feb 21, 2020)

Ozzie and Daphne


----------



## FramChams (Feb 22, 2020)

We just got a new baby (well, she is 7 months) and we named her Opal .


----------



## BucknerCrestExotics (Mar 18, 2020)

My blues are Goblin, Mochi, Mushu and my reds are Hell Boy and Kimchi


----------

